# Mike Bibby and more......



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

With the season coming to a close yesterday, the Kings front office faces some tough choices coming in this offseason....

*1. * How are they going to resign Bibby and what will it cost? Well with his performance in these playoffs I am expecting him to ask for the MAX and rightfully so. He proved to be the only guy on the Kings that was willing to take clutch shots and the only player that could hit them. The concern though, is that the Kings will be capped out and will be headed for luxury tax hell. Do you pay Bibby double the MAX to keep him or do you let him walk and lace em' up with Bobby Jackson as the starter next year? IMO, with a rich owner, the Kings have got to retain Bibby and I think they will.

*2.* With the questionable calls by the refs when it comes to defense against Shaq, how do the Kings get a quality back-up for Vlade Divac? Scot Pollard proved that he cannot hold his own against Shaq and the team suffers when he is in the game. I think that in order for them to guarantee a trip to the finals next year, they must make a move to secure some quality depth. My proposal:

Kings trade:
Doug Christie
Scot Pollard
#28

Hornets trade:
Elden Campbell
Stacey Augman

Now, I haven't checked to see if this trade works perfectly cap wise, but you can get the picture. For the Hornets I think this is a no-brainer. They get a younger backup big man and a solid defender at the 2 spot that can fill in if Mashburn gets hurt. They can package the 2 picks to move up and get a quality big man or stay put and add more depth. The Kings get more firepower up front and someone who can score and attempt to defend when Vlade is out of the game. Stacey Augman steps in as another swing man/defensive specialist. The Kings get better and keep their depth.


So there are only really 2 main concerns for the off-season and I think the Kings will definately address #1. I'm not a fortune teller so I can't predict what kind of trade they would make, but I would like to see them go in this direction as far as a trade is concerned. With these moves the Kings will be in position to challenge the Lakers again next year and hopefully with the added depth up front they can pull it out and get to the finals.

Comments, Questions, etc........??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

kidcrawford! Congrats! But dont forget where home is bud! come see us once in a while! :grinning:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, I know where my loyalties lie....

I'm just trying to do my best to get this board moving!


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

KiDcRaWfOrD said:


> *With the season coming to a close yesterday, the Kings front office faces some tough choices coming in this offseason....
> 
> 1.  How are they going to resign Bibby and what will it cost? Well with his performance in these playoffs I am expecting him to ask for the MAX and rightfully so. He proved to be the only guy on the Kings that was willing to take clutch shots and the only player that could hit them. The concern though, is that the Kings will be capped out and will be headed for luxury tax hell. Do you pay Bibby double the MAX to keep him or do you let him walk and lace em' up with Bobby Jackson as the starter next year? IMO, with a rich owner, the Kings have got to retain Bibby and I think they will.
> 
> ...


I think that they have to sign Bibby at all costs. He is a star.

Regarding the trade, the Kings will lose a lot in Christie, despite his atrocious 4th quarter of game 7, in return for Augmon, but I do see the need for a better back up for Vlade. Just no really good centres avaliable now.

Isn't Olowakandi available this off-season?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

My line of thinking was that you have to give something to get something. Sure, losing Christie hurts, but he wasn't the difference in the series. The difference was when Vlade was in foul trouble. Elden would be a big improvement over Pollard.


Olowakandi is available, but the Kings are already gonna be over the cap and they still have to pay Bibby. There is no money left to sign Olo.


----------



## CT (May 28, 2002)

1. Sign Bibby to the Max

2. Use the #28 to draft a center.
Perferably Sampson, Papadoulos or Solak.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Hey "TheMVP"!

I'm happy to see you here. I game you a pm over at RealGM to advertise this site. 

Anyways, I have been trying to get sachoops as well.....
--------------------------------
-----------


The Kings definately need help at Center. You may be right that it is in the Kings best interest to get a young guy, but I was thinking of a veteran who could step in and contribute to a championship run next year. I also see that Vlade isn't getting any younger.....


----------



## azadism (Jun 4, 2002)

I dont think Doug is going anywhere. Hell, the Kings wouldnt have even been the WCF if it were not for Doug. Remeber the huge comeback he had against Dallas. He was awesome. 

The Kings do need to get a legit back up C though. Pollard is a great back up PF, but just isnt a true C.

The Kings have the luxuary of taking the best available in the draft this year since they pick last. I hope they go after the biggest guy left.


----------

